# Playing with Bakelite



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 24, 2010)

Here are 3 more bakelite pens all made from the same rod. Just reverse painted the blanks. All comments welcome.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Apr 24, 2010)

Dang Roy you make some beautiful pens.  Those are awesome.


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 24, 2010)

Those are fantastic!  How did you end up removing the "Pimp Stone" from the Majestic?


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 24, 2010)

Roy those are gorgeous. Looks like you're starting to like that bakelite.


----------



## David Keller (Apr 24, 2010)

Very nice...  I think I like the majestic best, but that's probably my distaste for gold more than anything else.  They're all beautiful.


----------



## boxerman (Apr 24, 2010)

Very nice pens.


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 24, 2010)

WOW,  AWESOME!


----------



## RAdams (Apr 24, 2010)

Beautiful pens Roy!! The cap for the top one looks like a storm rolling in!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 24, 2010)

You play nice


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks all for your comments. Mike I soaked the crystal in acetone overnight and finally got it out with a dental pick...


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 24, 2010)

Roy

I assume when you say you reversed painted the blanks you painted the inside of the blank????   Did you paint the tube also and what colors did you use and what is your paint of choice???  Thanks for showing and nice work on all of them.


----------



## CaptG (Apr 25, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> Roy
> 
> I assume when you say you reversed painted the blanks you painted the inside of the blank????   Did you paint the tube also and what colors did you use and what is your paint of choice???  Thanks for showing and nice work on all of them.



Ya Roy, what John said.   Do you mind telling which rod that was?  Those pens are just drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## Manny (Apr 25, 2010)

Roy,  

Shoot me a PM if you ever get anymore of that Bakelite you want to sell. That material is amazing

Manny


----------



## mrburls (Apr 25, 2010)

Roy, I like the results of that first ice blue Emperor. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 25, 2010)

Gorgeous pens!


----------



## el_d (Apr 25, 2010)

Great Roy, What did you use as the pimp stone replacement? 

 Is the area large enough for some laser engraved initials?


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 25, 2010)

Stunning collection Roy!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Apr 25, 2010)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## hewunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Amazing stuff Roy! Great job. Are you going to put something where the pimp crystal was? It looks empty to me.


----------



## johncrane (Apr 25, 2010)

Roy!
All three look fantastic! your paint job and photos are very slick too.


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 25, 2010)

Roy,
Those are some sweet loooking pens. I love the colors.  Thanks for posting this.  I think I am getting the Bakelite jones, and I can attribute it all to you.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## wizard (Apr 25, 2010)

Your pens are stunning!!!  You are truly a craftsman.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 25, 2010)

JT and Gary, yes reverse painting is painting the inside of the blank after drilling, I did not paint the tubes. 
Gary these were made from the rods that I bought that were sold to me as butterscotch. After turning I found that the color was just patina and they were really white swirl and translucent.(Actually I liked it so much I contacted the seller of the rods and bought all she had.)Lupe and Hans I used a 4.5 MM black Swarovski crystal.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 25, 2010)

WOW!  These are absolutely stunning, Roy!  Almost pretty enough to make me want to turn plastic!


----------



## wizard (Apr 25, 2010)

I have done quite a few majestic kits in tru-stone would love to have a cabochan (sp?) or crystal that is a better match to the material of the body of the pen. Can you recommend a site to purchase crystals?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 25, 2010)

wizard said:


> I have done quite a few majestic kits in tru-stone would love to have a cabochon (sp?) or crystal that is a better match to the material of the body of the pen. Can you recommend a site to purchase crystals?


 

http://www.artbeads.com/2028-jet20.html

but if you've got a Michaels nearby they have packages of flat back crystals in their jewelry dept.


----------



## wizard (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## jeff (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks great on the front page, Roy.


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats Roy . A very well deserved front page .


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 26, 2010)

Jeff, thanks for the front page, to all who asked I just heard through the grapevine that there will be a few of these blanks for sale soon .


----------



## Mark (Apr 27, 2010)

Congrats on getting the front page... Very nice.


----------



## chriselle (Apr 27, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Jeff, thanks for the front page, to all who asked I just heard through the grapevine that there will be a few of these blanks for sale soon .



On the front page...Where they should be.  Very nice Roy!  Please keep me in the loop for any of these blanks coming available... for sale.:wink:


----------



## mervyn (Apr 27, 2010)

Fantastic work, love the colour effects, OH! And congrats for knocking me off the first page, lol

Very well done

Mervyn


----------



## maxman400 (Apr 27, 2010)

Congrats on getting the front page...Excellent Work, Beautiful Pens.


----------



## johncrane (Apr 27, 2010)

Roy!
A big Congrats on the front page mate!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## VisExp (Apr 27, 2010)

Congratulations on the cover shot Roy.  The pen looks beautiful.


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 29, 2010)

-----------------Hey your on the front page--------------------
-------Again------
-----Show-off-----
-----Congrats----


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 29, 2010)

*Gary, Jeff*
*just felt s:tongue:rry*
*for me!*​


----------

